# Surf Rod Guides



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

Any body have some suggestions for good surf rod guides for a 10-12ft rod.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *chefpomp (8/14/2009)*Any body have some suggestions for good surf rod guides for a 10-12ft rod.




fuji sic's in concept pattern.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

are you going to be throwing mono or power pro? baitcasting or spinning?


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

Guess that would help. I have a Daiwa Emcast Sport Spinnerbacked with 60yds of 30 lb mono andspooled with540yrds of 30lb power pro. Dont thing Ill spool that. I have one extra spool it came with but ill spool it later, probably with even stronger power pro. It hurt spooling that reel over$50.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

will was right. fuji's SiC guides would be your best bet. but, to save some money, you could go with hardloys and get away with it. i've fished braid through hardloys for several years now and can't think of a reason to complain. with that emcast, you'll probably want to start with a 40 or 50 stripping guide then choke down from there. the number of guides and spacing will depend on the blank.


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks guys. Well check around lokaly to see if anybody has them. If not Ill order them from online. Oh yeah ill have my first rod done within the week. IT a 12 foot heavy action. Ill post picks, I think you guys will love the grips. I used truck bed liner and spiked it a little to give it a bad azz grip.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

I use Alconite guides with no problems. C2


----------

